# hood or headers???



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

can get either carbon fiber oem style hood or headers???? what u think???? borla headers any good????


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> can get either carbon fiber oem style hood or headers???? what u think???? borla headers any good????


get the headers..the borla headers are pretty good..but i would go for the nismo headers...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

The carbon fiber hoods if they are complete carbon fiber only loose a couple of pounds on the stock hood. The stock hood is VERY LIGHT as is.

Nismo Headers will run you $1117 plus shipping. They show about 12RWHP gain, Borla's do not show much at all, but are around $700.

Clicky the link in my Sig to get the Nismo Headers for $1117 if you wish


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The carbon fiber hoods if they are complete carbon fiber only loose a couple of pounds on the stock hood. The stock hood is VERY LIGHT as is.
> 
> Nismo Headers will run you $1117 plus shipping. They show about 12RWHP gain, Borla's do not show much at all, but are around $700.
> 
> Clicky the link in my Sig to get the Nismo Headers for $1117 if you wish


Jason, the borla headers aren't too bad tho...they push out bout 8rwhp isn't that bad..but yea..nismo headers are way better


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> Jason, the borla headers aren't too bad tho...they push out bout 8rwhp isn't that bad..but yea..nismo headers are way better


Last I read was 3RWHP from Borla, hrmm... 

They have had some fitment issues with the bolt holes I heard too.

By the way. The NISMO headers have been revised and are now different then what was originally shipping.. there are no problems with the steering column now...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i haven't had problems putting on the borla headers on some of the 350z's that i work on...ppl are just too lazy to buy nismo...want something cheap...but who can blame em..parts are still parts..little or a lot of hp don't matta


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> i haven't had problems putting on the borla headers on some of the 350z's that i work on...ppl are just too lazy to buy nismo...want something cheap...but who can blame em..parts are still parts..little or a lot of hp don't matta


true, 

and also think that NISMO is always expensive. But, that is why we discount it as much as we can!

High flow cats will give more of a power gain then the headers will though RED350Z. Plus, when you go to put Headers on your car they will make more power with the High Flow Cats in place.


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

did someone delete the thread jason??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> did someone delete the thread jason??


You got PM...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

RED350z...do u kno specifically what u plan on doing with ur car??1/4 mile...hwy racing??drag???drift??

I could help give u pointers on what to do to the car also


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cawest said:


> did someone delete the thread jason??


I did, you can PM me if you want and I will explain to you why.

Sponge....


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i already got crawford high flow cats along with my injen ses dual exhaust and Cold air intake.... so now im looking at headers not sure how hard the header instal will be though....anywhere i can get instructions on what i need to do for a header install i know that its gonna be a 4 to 5 hour install.... not sure what my end plan is for my Z right now im doin bolt-on... its mainly gonna come down to the results u guys provide from ur supercharger installs...i want some reliability and good engine life... cause its my only car.... i still need to get my car dyno'd so i know where im at all i have now are 1/8 track times... but i need better tires to get a closer estimate of preformance


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> not sure how hard the header instal will be though....anywhere i can get instructions on what i need to do for a header install i know that its gonna be a 4 to 5 hour install....



Headers aren't that hard to install..takes me bout 2 hours when i am playing around..but i guess itz becuz i do it a lot...like i said..get the nismo headers...and have a mechanic do it...ask if u can watch/help if possible...first time doing headers is a pain in the butt


----------



## ViperNat (Mar 21, 2004)

You're looking at spending $300 in labor for a mechanic to install the headers plus over $1100 initial cost for the headers for 12 horsepower. Doesn't seem worth it to me. Just goes to show you how good the stock headers are. I'd say if oyou really want to make an improvement that you can actually feel (because you're not going to feel 12 horsepower) save your money and go for a turbo kit. It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The carbon fibre hood actually weighs more then the stock one. Get the headers also Crawford Z makes really good equal length headers along with a really nice High performance plenum.


----------

